# Fire in Subic



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Heard there was a fire in Subic 

what I heard after that was more disheartening ..

After the fire was put out, when the staff were allowed to collect their belongings, apparently two more bodies were discovered ..

Any news on the whole story ?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Heard there was a fire in Subic
> 
> what I heard after that was more disheartening ..
> 
> ...


It's a pretty sad story for all involved.

There are several stories/blog entries on this link The Bamboo Bugle from people on the ground (locals and even the owner of the establishment). I haven't heard the cause of the fire yet.


----------

